
The Epic Tale of an Anonymous Browser That Gamed Google Ads - srikar
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3038212/the-epic-tale-of-the-anonymous-browser-that-made-money-serving-google-ads
======
jacquesm
"A Google spokesperson did confirm the changes in its terms now requiring
actual IP addresses for ads, but said that these changes were not directed at
any one company. Instead the changes to the IP requirements were just one part
of a set of changes to improve the ad experience for both advertisers and
users."

I so despise language like that.

